# P.M.A.



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Girls, please don't think I'm a fruit cake but I am open to anything that will give me some positive thinking so it would be good, if we ever need a nudge to be of positive mind, to come here and post or read positive things:

Okay I want to post a positive quote:

*"The positive thinker sees the invisible, feels the intangible, and achieves the impossible." * 

Please feel free to add anything


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol bless you hunni, have you been reading again.

worry can wait, its a pointless waste of energy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, yep I am a fruitcake ... I'm just desperate to keep a PMA


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you need to imagine yourself pregnant and don;t let go on that

come on girl you can do it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

_Gather all your worries together and lock them in a cupboard for a while ! when you go back you will find most of them are gone._
Thats what my good friend tells me anyway, and if it does not work we have a laught with mentally gathering them up and locking them away !! looney i know but hey arnt we all


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

_"Worry often gives a small thing a big shadow"_


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

_Every thought is a seed. If you plant crab apples, don't count on harvesting Golden Delicious. _


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

_"It takes but one positive thought, when given a chance to survive and thrive, to overpower an entire army of negative thoughts."_


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

loving these hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

This one is for you Kara .....

_"Take chances. When rowing forward, the boat may rock"_


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

_"There is little difference in people, but that little difference makes a big difference. The little difference is attitude. The big difference is whether it is positive or negative."_


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> _Every thought is a seed. If you plant crab apples, don't count on harvesting Golden Delicious. _


I needed to be reminded of this one today 

Okay so today's quote is:

_"Fall seven times, stand up eight"_


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

_"As soon as you accept the idea that you are in control of your thoughts you will be able to create your own happiness."_


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

_"Reality is the mirror of your thoughts. Choose well what you put in front of the mirror"_


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just thought I'de revive this old chestnut  

Any suggestions to help us girlies?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was once told that you can choose to accept thoughts (positive or negative) so when you first think them/notice them you choose whether to accept them and let them in or let them pass you by.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just saw this article:

http://www.childalert.co.uk/absolutenm/templates/newstemplate.asp?articleid=61&zoneid=1

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

​
I am trying to brain wash myself girls ..... as you can see ​


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we could do with an IVF cult to brainwash us lol


----------

